# JNA in NetBeans IDE 6.5.1



## ipconfig (9. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in meinem Projekt mit JNA arbeiten.
Wie binde ich die benötigten Bibliotheken ein?

über diesen Link habe ich mir die 2 Jar-Dateien win32-x86.jar und examples.jar runtergeladen.
Dann kopierte ich die 2 Dateien nach:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\I. Pohl\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\PrintOODoc
(Dort liegt auch mein Projekt)

Diese habe ich dann in meinem Projekt wie folgt hinzugefügt:
Rechtsklick auf "Libraries" (linke Seite; in meinem Projektzweig).
Im Contectmenu auf "Add JAR/Folder"
In der Dialogbox dann erst win32-x86.jar und dann examples.jar hinzugefügt...

In meinem Projekt soll ich nun angeblich mit 
import com.sun.jna. verschiedene "Bibliotheken" einbinden können zB. com.sun.jna.Library

Bei mir kommt aber folgender Fehler:


> cannot find symbol
> symbol  : class jna
> location: package com.sun



Der CodeAssistent schägt mir zwar den Eintrag jna nach eingabe von "com.sun." vor, aber nach "jna." kommt nix mehr...

Wie muss ich diese verfluchte Bibliothek einbinden???

Ich menge schon den ganzen Nachmittag da dran rum...

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen.
Ingo Pohl


----------



## MarcB (9. Apr 2009)

Kenne mich mit JNA überhaupt nicht aus, kann dir aber sagen das win32-x86.jar und examples.jar nur das Package com.sun.jna.examples enthalten.

Edit: Das Package/die Klasse, die du suchst, ist im jna.jar.


----------



## ipconfig (9. Apr 2009)

Yeah....

Hatte mich schlicht verlesen...
Bin diesem "Tutorial" nachgegangen:
https://jna.dev.java.net/ 

dort steht sogar explizit:


Download jna.jar from the download page.
Aber irgendein Aussetzer liess mich halt das Win32 jar runterladen...

Vielen Dank!


----------

